# Fishing at peanut island, munyon island and John d Mac Arthur park



## ITRDEC (Feb 3, 2015)

Curious to know how's the fishing around peanut island, Munyon island and John d Mac arthur state park in Palm beach gardens area. These are the areas I'll be fishing when I get my skiff. Any input is appreciated thanks


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

East side of peanut island right before the Inlet channel is a marker in 25ish feet. There's some scattered rubble there that hold fish. I've caught a couple hog snapper there on shrimp. You can also troll the sides of the inlet channel (on calm or less populated days) with Rapala X wrap 30's for grouper.


----------



## ITRDEC (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks will keep that in mind


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Try the dock lights at night. Especially the submersibles.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

> Try the dock lights at night.  Especially the submersibles.


Theres no fish in the dock lights... you must be crazy to suggest such a thing!!!


----------

